# Please Be Aware



## Wahmom (Jan 21, 2008)

It's really sad to even need to say anything about this but here goes...
I'm a member of several different small dog forums and messages like the 3 stolen Chis are popping up on all the boards
Don't be lulled into thinking that your furkids are safe in their own yard, a yorkie was stolen out of 5 purebreds in a fenced yard with a locked gate in the time that it took their mom to let them all out,step over and pour a cup of coffee.
From all the messages that I've seen it seems like the economy here in the states has a lot to do with it. A small breed of any sort brings a nice sum(either to sell or claim the reward) and teen-age boys in certain areas are stealing the little ones to give their girlfriends as gifts (Valentines Day!) 
I stay out with mine anyway because of predators but now I'm more aware of whose around when we go outside!
Sorry if this offends anyone but it's really been bothering me!


----------



## pigeonsheep (Nov 8, 2008)

oh no! thats horrible. some people have no soul. lets hope karma goes around for them and maybe theyll get a kidney stolen. b**tards


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Yes we should all be very careful,you always think it will never happen to you.


----------



## rocky scotland (Jun 15, 2008)

Yup I live in a very small town but I ALWAYS stay out with Rocky when he is in the garden, you just never know!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Brody never goes outside on his own either. I stand on the deck and tell him to hurry up and go pee pee or poo poo! My neighbors probably think I'm crazy. LOL.


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)

Jasper is never alone nor will he ever be! 
Pitty the person who ever tried to take my dog....:foxes15:


----------



## MarieUkxx (May 19, 2009)

I always go out with Cookie and Lola and watch them in our garden. It's all enclosed but I don't take any chances now. Years ago I had no worries letting Cookie and Ben play in the garden on their own but now I worry someone could take them.

I've had people in my street ask me how much they are worth commenting that Chi's are expensive. I wouldn't risk it.


----------



## AEROMarley1983 (Sep 12, 2005)

We have a 6' privacy fence and I STILL watch my boys through the kitchen window while they are in the yard. You just can't trust other people these days. I have a friend who's larger mixed breed was poisoned in their yard, and the same thing happened to my parents Boykin Spaniel that they had before I was born. AND not only is there fear of people when letting little dogs out, there is also the fear of birds of prey and other predators out there. Our little chis have to be watched closely.


----------



## mommasboy (Dec 25, 2008)

My chis very rarely go outside. They use piddle pads for pottying and play like maniacs in the house so they are safe & sound inside 99% of the time. I am so glad about that.


----------



## *Princess* (Feb 7, 2009)

if someone walks in my back garden my dogs tend to run indoors. But also you cant get in my back garden unless you can climb high trees and fences 

its soo sad people have to steal dogs. x


----------



## Kay (Oct 14, 2009)

I have a 50 pound swine that would hunt them down! She is getting her tusks in now, I pitty anyone who tries to hurt a member of her 'herd'. She chased down a lab that tried to run after Taco. He let out a yelp and she zoomed out of the house and chased it down the street!


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Wow it goes to show how much our little Chis need protecting now! I wouldnt be able to forgive myslef if anything happened to ANY of my dogs! I had a Chi escape from my garden (Binki) and id only just brang her home from her previous owners home i reported her missing and everything. It was around May time at like 6 o'clock me and my dad hunted through everywhere in my village for 4hours!!! we only live in a small village and LUCKILY a boy i no who leaves at the other end of the village brang her back!!! that night! THANK you lord  x


----------



## Rosiesmum (Oct 14, 2007)

I know we've discussed this before but it's always something to keep in mind.

I have mine on the bed with us, though to be honest, even if downstairs they are such alert watch dogs they would bark the house down if anyone was prowling about!

It simply isn't safe keeping dogs in garages and out buildings etc, they should be safe indoors.

One other thing to keep in mind is that though Internet boards are great places to hang out and relax...usually 

Keep in mind...You really don't know who you are chatting with and believe me I've been taken in online before by people who I thought were genuinely normal, nice and good people. But wow...How wrong I was :shock:

There are some very sad, manipulative and unbalanced folk out there.

So always be especially careful about giving out ANY personal details and if you decide to meet up be sensible. For your sake and the Dogs you own 

x


----------



## rubia (Jul 3, 2008)

In hindsight...when I was looking at chihuahuas (for a year and a half before this one joined us )...there were a couple of scenerios that seem suspect. There was awoman who offered a puppy for sale through a couple of different avenues. She spoke to me on line and over the phone...she gave me two different stories..of where the pup came from and why she didn't have either parent..as well as the age of the pup..then I saw an ad somewhere..for the same pup...with yet another version of age, etc. This was for a baby chi--way too young to be without it mum. I think that one was probably stolen or something ugly. There were other things too now that make me think there is a bit of ugly going on.

It also is creepy when you are out and about and people (strangers..real strangers..you don't even know their name sorts) ask "How much you pay for that..?" " Where did you get it ?" ....I am not talking dog people in the dog park...just random.

I don't want to make everyone here think I think badly about people..I am pretty kind and optimistic. I have met some great people..dogs and dog lovers who I would not have if I didn't have a dog myself.

Breeders are especially right to be cautious.


----------



## catz4m8z (Aug 28, 2008)

It is worrying isnt it?? Ive read some horrible dog attack stories againest little dogs recently too. I do panic abit when mine go out of sight off lead but luckily they rarely do it.
When I get the garden fixed this year I dont plan on allowing them out unsupervised and if Im going out/at bedtime then I lock the dog flap so they cant get into the run either.
The worst thing is knowing what is 'just a dog' to some scumbags out there is so much more to the owner.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Yes breeders are just as at risk thats why i prefer not to give out my address because you dont know is out there! The 3 puppies misssing is worrying and is happening a lot lately


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Yes breeders are just as at risk thats why i prefer not to give out my address because you dont know is out there! The 3 puppies misssing is worrying and is happening a lot lately


Oh i would hate to have people i don't know in my house


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Its okay really, i prefer to sell my puppies to families i.e. Billy with Raches family, Tulula with Traceys family and Arnie with Gemma Family, 

i dont and wouldnt sell to a young girl who wanted a baby as a fashion accessory thats why i kept Plum till she was 16weeks and then she found her new family with Pamela


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

That sounds ideal,not all breeders are good like you i'm afraid,some only in it for money.


----------



## Vixsyn (Jan 6, 2010)

Seriously scary stuff. I had a friend lose her little yorkie Daisy. She lived in a apartment and was on her way out one day, forgot her purse so she went to get if off the kitchen counter, but she left the door open. (The dogs knew not to go out, but they liked to peek out the door if it was open.) In that short amount of time someone grabbed Daisy and took off with her. Sara ran after them but they got away and she never found the person or Daisy. It was really sad she was absolutely devastated.


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

michele said:


> That sounds ideal,not all breeders are good like you i'm afraid,some only in it for money.


Thanks i do try my best! with ALL my puppies i offer back a guarentee that if you ever need to get rid of them i will take them back no problems! And if i cant keep them i will try my best to find them the next best home possible at the time. Obv i dont expect people to do this for free i will buy them back not expecting them to give me their baby for free considering they paid for him/her in the first place


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

OurCheekyChihuahuas said:


> Thanks i do try my best! with ALL my puppies i offer back a guarentee that if you ever need to get rid of them i will take them back no problems! And if i cant keep them i will try my best to find them the next best home possible at the time. Obv i dont expect people to do this for free i will buy them back not expecting them to give me their baby for free considering they paid for him/her in the first place


Oh will keep you in mind when the time is right ,would love a tri:hello1:


----------



## OurCheekyChihuahuas (Nov 18, 2009)

Thank you! lol hopefully i will be expecting one of these form Kiki im going to keep one myself too


----------



## FBRaRrN (May 1, 2006)

This is just so scary.Mine are never outside by theirself and they would bark and chase you and mabe bite you if you came after one of them they are a pack and they stick together.We also take ours out in our back yard.But I worry about people taking my Nutz and my other two outside dogs.
We have a woman up the street from us who has tried to steal Scooby.And she also tried to steal a lab from down the road that use to come up and play.With NUtz and Scooby so now they have to keep he put up and we don't get to see her much.It is really sad.And the thing about it she has three dogs of her on so I really watch my dogs closely because I have already told her husband off for trying to take Scooby and I will do it again for my other dogs.


----------

